# Swedish Stacy



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 7, 2020)

I matched a legit 7.5psl swedish stacy on tinder and she actually replies to me

AMA (i probably wont answer)


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 7, 2020)

200k plus insta followers


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 7, 2020)

fogs eva


----------



## St. Wristcel (Dec 7, 2020)

just leak pics nig in Minecraft


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 7, 2020)

Me imagenin cuz no pecs


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 7, 2020)

i feel like shes the one so idk if i should leak


----------



## Copeful (Dec 7, 2020)

*shit thread + tales + no pics no care *


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 7, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> *shit thread + tales + no pics no care *


Funny cuz you’re a faggot


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 7, 2020)

Legitimately FOGS Eva


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 7, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Funny cuz you’re a faggot


its international swipe right on a subhuman on tinder day bro


----------



## St. Wristcel (Dec 7, 2020)

<swedish
<Stacy


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 7, 2020)

BRB LTRing


----------



## lutte (Dec 7, 2020)

your nationality/ethnicity?


----------



## itorroella9 (Dec 7, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> BRB LTRing


nigga you found out about her existence 30 minutes ago and you're already planning on having kids with her


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 7, 2020)

lutte said:


> your nationality/ethnicity?


white british


----------



## lutte (Dec 7, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> <swedish
> <Stacy







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 7, 2020)

itorroella9 said:


> nigga you found out about her existence 30 minutes ago and you're already planning on having kids with her


clearly I am


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 7, 2020)

This is gonna be a hard come down when she ghosts me fuuuuuucccckkkkkkkk


----------



## St. Wristcel (Dec 7, 2020)

lutte said:


> View attachment 856272


bro why the fuck did you record me irl !?!?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 7, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> fogs eva



not that hard of an accomplishment


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 7, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Funny cuz you’re a faggot



@cocainecowboy her first and fourth pic


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 7, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Funny cuz you’re a faggot


fuark shes hot


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 7, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Funny cuz you’re a faggot


i am indeed mirin Op
This stacy is legit model tier

Op what's your psl and how you look like?
curious bro


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Dec 7, 2020)

lol i banged better before


----------



## Copeful (Dec 7, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> @cocainecowboy her first and fourth pic


Why does she look so different in every pic 

looks like a stacy in pics 1 and 4 then legit looks alien in 2 and 3 lmao 

frauds me


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> i am indeed mirin Op
> This stacy is legit model tier
> 
> Op what's your psl and how you look like?
> curious bro


On a good day when I look lean and tan and my skin is nice I’m like a 4.5. I got a friend to take proper photos and I fraud hard to 5.5-6. Irl most of the time I’m unironically a 3.5 but I’m never gonna actually meet these girls so who cares. 

Haloed by 6’2 with decent frame and muscle, plus pheno. Main failos are midface and facial Scoliosis but i can angle fraud them

so basically she hasn’t messaged since last night. it turns out she’s a Swedish YouTuber so I checked out her channel and it looks like she recently broke up with her skinny chad super Swedish blond boyfriend who’s a DJ or something (he stopped appearing on her YouTube and social media like a month ago) so I’m presuming it’s a rebound/post breakup meltdown kinda thing


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 8, 2020)

good job bro. marry asap and produce some mogger kids


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Dec 8, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Funny cuz you’re a faggot


shes a youtuber btw , send ur pics for me to confirm your chadliness


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Dec 8, 2020)

_holy shot mirin brocel. Inb4 she ghosts u for a ethnic  _


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Dec 8, 2020)

Tales


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

Fuckmachine said:


> Jfl thats amanda strand thats a catfish fool



I know who it is. She’s verified and her Instagram is linked


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> shes a youtuber btw , send ur pics for me to confirm your chadliness


I’m not chad.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

Fuckmachine said:


> Tales


Nice edit


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 8, 2020)

OP what if she’s just making a “tinder experiment” video for youtube and you’re on it?

I have a hard time believing girls that hot and popular look for normal dudes on tinder of all places. Usually they’ll just search through their instagram dms from similarly/more popular guys.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Dec 8, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> I’m not chad.


careful , alot of swedish influencers have people making fake profiles of them i dont know if you can fake verify on tinder tho


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Dec 8, 2020)

damn bro... leave this site forever, erase any trace of you ever being here and ascend


----------



## vLotus (Dec 8, 2020)

op thinks its the real insta model and not a hairy Indian behind the screen that wants his money.


----------



## Bitch (Dec 8, 2020)

What pics did you use to chadfish?


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 8, 2020)

Shouldn't of posted her OP. Now my gang of BBC and BWCs, are going to gang fuck her.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> OP what if she’s just making a “tinder experiment” video for youtube and you’re on it?
> 
> I have a hard time believing girls that hot and popular look for normal dudes on tinder of all places. Usually they’ll just search through their instagram dms from similarly/more popular guys.


Unironically probably this 


Truthmirrorcoper said:


> careful , alot of swedish influencers have people making fake profiles of them i dont know if you can fake verify on tinder tho


Yeah, I think someone on here got a fake verification for a chad fishing but that may have been a larp? In any case it looks like 99% certain to be real, but I genuinely think she’s having a nervous breakdown or something. I’ve literally never met anyone on tinder so it doesn’t really matter anyway. Plus she’s already ghosted me. Dw I’m not gonna send her full nudes, address and credit card details jfl


----------



## mortis (Dec 8, 2020)

no stacy with 200k insta followers waste her time on tinder. over 100 top smv males slide in her dms every minute so no need for another headache app used my minorities. she is 1 in 100000 jfl
some stinky fat midget is going to milk your money soon op don't be a retard if this is not an edit of course ffs


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 8, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Legitimately FOGS Eva


fuck u Eva fogs


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 8, 2020)

Shes called amanda strand


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Dec 8, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Legitimately FOGS Eva


Everybody fogs her she is a average hoe


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 8, 2020)

Shes doing vids with niggas over for you OP


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 8, 2020)

This is her ex boyfriend, very famous musician


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Dec 8, 2020)

What's 9 +10


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 8, 2020)

Just enjoy it.
And see if she is for realz.


----------



## Deleted member 8090 (Dec 8, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> Funny cuz you’re a faggot


What's the difference between her and a sex doll?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> Shes doing vids with niggas over for you OP



this guy looks eerily like one of my mates who got brutally friendzoned by my ex gf. ITS HAPPENING ALL OVER AGAIN ARGHHHHH


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

FemoidsGTFO said:


> What's the difference between her and a sex doll?


she gives me validation, a sex doll gives me orgasms. validation is rare, orgasms arent


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> Shes doing vids with niggas over for you OP



she also looks much worse in motion ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 8, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> This is her ex boyfriend, very famous musician
> View attachment 857543


yeah he mogs me to death


----------



## reddollars (Dec 8, 2020)

What’s ur psl?


----------



## Cali Yuga (Dec 8, 2020)

humana humana humana humana awoooooooga awooooooooga


----------



## IdiAmin (Dec 9, 2020)

vLotus said:


> op thinks its the real insta model and not a hairy Indian behind the screen that wants his money.



She is verified on Tinder though


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 12, 2020)

Ghosted?


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 12, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> I matched a legit 7.5psl swedish stacy on tinder and she actually replies to me
> 
> AMA (i probably wont answer)





Jk257 said:


> 200k plus insta followers


she trollin u


----------



## justshower (Oct 2, 2022)

bump


----------



## Verse (Oct 2, 2022)

Deleted member 6111 said:


> I matched a legit 7.5psl swedish stacy on tinder and she actually replies to me
> 
> AMA (i probably wont answer)


proof or larp


----------

